#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  C# DataTable and adding new columns to a ListObject

## DaveEvans

Hi,

I've created a DataSet and within that I've created a DataTable and a TableAdapter. I have then used this to add a ListObject to a worksheet. However, I've now added a new column to the DataTable and want to add this to the ListObject without having to delete and re-create the ListObject. Is there a way of doing this ?

I'm using Visual Studio 2008 and Excel 2007.

Thanks
Dave

----------


## Bmoe

Are you using a listBox or a listView? ListBoxes will not do multi column without some creative constructor overrides apparently. 
List Views will by using...
(Set the view property to details, and there is a colums property collection that you can edit.)



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Set the view property to details, and there is a colums property collection that you can edit.

I'm sort of a .NET newbie myself and maybe they are wanting to repurpose the listbox object. I can't seem to find anything about multiple columns like you could in VB6.

----------

